# lunarpages.com hosting?



## notyetdone (Aug 11, 2005)

Someone suggested lunarpages.com for my web hosting. Anyone have any experience with them? Any other suggestions? I'm really looking for stability, not price. Thank you


----------



## Logo-Mechanix (Sep 14, 2005)

I use Yahoo webhosting for my website and I have never had any problems. They have alot of different packages and even have tools for you to build your site that were fairly simple to understand. I went with the small business package and I think it was $30.00 a month. I built my own site using the tools availablehttp://www.Logo-Mechanix.com

John


----------



## notyetdone (Aug 11, 2005)

thanks for your input. I will check out the info you supplied.


----------



## Bougie (Jul 12, 2005)

I use hostgator. I think they're good.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

To answer your question, I've only heard good things about lunarpages support and performance. I usually recommend them to clients that I don't host on my own servers.

If you are looking for long term performance and don't mind paying a bit of a higher price for it, I would also suggest looking at pair.com hosting. I've used them for a couple sites for over 6 years and they have been the most stable with the best support I could ask for.


----------



## notyetdone (Aug 11, 2005)

Thank you for your reply. It's always great to have a number of well tested choices and suggestions from those with experience.
notyetdone


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

Good evening everyone . . Hope everyone had a super and productive day . . .

I have been using http://www.ixwebhosting.com since April 2004 . .

I haven't had any issues with any of my web sites being down . .
their package deals are affordable as well . .

It don't hurt to check them out


Diane


----------



## FatHamsterGirl (May 21, 2005)

I use lunarpages. They're great. What they offer is Open Source, extremely powerful if you know how to use it....unfortunately I don't, so I'm missing out on a lot I think, but they're pretty cheap. The disadvantage is that you pay up front, not monthly so you have to cough up a couple hundred bucks...which really isn't too bad. They're uptime is almost 100%......I've never seen my site down. I've never had a problem so I don't know how their customer support is.


----------



## Elevate(r) (Aug 12, 2005)

I've been using Lunarpages for about 2 years and recommend them to my clients when they ask for webhosts (I don't get anything for recommending). I did a lot of research and they really seamed best for the money. Their support is very good, 24/7. If you have any specivic questions feel free to send me a private message.


----------



## ohmy (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi,
I am currently using gotwebsitehosting, THIS WEBSITE IS COMING SOON! GET YOUR $6.95 DOMAINS @ WWW.WEBSITESPOT.COM! but made this choice after checking several companies including lunar. 


Here are some of their advantages:

You don't have to sign any contract
can cancel at anytime
and get a 30-day money back guarantee.

They have about 3 shopping carts already included: oscommerce, cubecart, and agora

You get php, mysql, fantastico

You can host two independent sites like first.com and second.com with one single plan. (that's what I am doing)

and they offer 24-hr technical assistance and 3 plans for $3.00, $8.00, and $15.00.
(I had compared them with lunar but chose them instead because of the flexibility and reliability: uptime 99%)

So far I am satisfied with them and my 2 sites are up. 

I hope this helps.
http://www.lifewhispers.com/


----------



## notyetdone (Aug 11, 2005)

I appreciate all the great suggestions and input. I will check into and compare all of the sites mentioned. What a great service this forum provides ...it's a community of terrific people. 
thanks,
notyetdone


----------



## Elevate(r) (Aug 12, 2005)

Here is a good site to check independent ratings on different web hosts.
http://www.webhostingunleashed.com/

To be fair to lunarpages.... they have 99.9% uptime, php/mysql, 24/7 telephone and email cust. support, fantastico, angora & oscommerce shopping cards, 30 day money back guarantee. They do have a contrtact for as few as 3 months, but if you think you'll have your site up for a while it's no big deal.


----------

